
Sxmo: Simple X Mobile – A Pinephone UI that is simple and suckless - dredmorbius
https://sr.ht/~mil/Sxmo/
======
ZoomZoomZoom
Looks like a cool project! However, I think that relying on hardware buttons
as one of the main input sources is a bad idea. They are just not reliable and
not engineered for continuous frequent use.

I miss the buttons, but there just not enough of them on the phone.

------
russellbeattie
I have a (big) box of old mobile devices which could easily run Linux as well
as a Raspberry Pi. I really should do something with them.

That said, Pinephone's site has some amusing text: "the PinePhone runs
mainline Linux as well as anything else you’ll get it to run." LOL. It'll run
anything that it runs. OK then!

~~~
blihp
It's not as nonsensical as it sounds: being an open hardware (iirc, with 2
exceptions) and software device, no one is locked out of doing/running
anything they want to. So rather than the typical 'if you can jailbreak and
then figure out how (good luck with that!), maybe you can do it' it is instead
'if you know how to write/port it and work with our well understood hardware,
you absolutely can do it.'

A good example even on 'open' Android devices: you are typically stuck with a
particular binary blob for the GPU drivers pretty much forever because there
is no publicly available documentation for the hardware and therefore no open
source GPU drivers are likely to ever exist.

------
a235
These type of experimental interfaces what would make me to consider ordering
one! Would love to try now

~~~
a235
Done, now I'm waiting for my pre-order to arrive.

------
jijji
It seems like UI navigation from the volume up/down buttons is not intuitive,
is this on purpose?

~~~
kennywinker
Capacitive touch screens are literally the most flexible and expressive
interaction patterns invented to date. I can't for the life of me figure out
why you would hamstring yourself by using the 2 or 3 hardware buttons as a
primary input method

~~~
csande17
One reason might be accessibility: for some people, it's a lot easier to hit a
hardware button than a tap-target on a touch screen. You can feel around for
the edges of the button, you get clear force-feedback when it's pressed, and
you don't have to worry about accidentally hitting something else nearby.

~~~
zozbot234
It would be quite easy to improve both the "accessibility" and the practical
UX of capacitive touch screens by establishing a norm where every potentially-
destructive action (anything that cannot be "undone" with ease) can be made to
require a 'slide to confirm' gesture. This workflow is already used by
community-made "recovery" environments for touch devices, but it would be nice
if it was adopted more widely.

------
messo
i3 on a phone may not be the most sexy experience, but I still want it!

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Sxmo is actually using dwm

------
fractallyte
Sony Vaio laptops used to have a 'jog dial': a combination dial and button
(basically the same as a mouse scrollwheel/button). This provided a very
convenient method of navigation, and this looks like a perfect use case for
it!

~~~
mongol
This was also present on early Sony phones (1998-ish)

Top left corner here
[https://youtu.be/htzwTVNfsRI](https://youtu.be/htzwTVNfsRI)

~~~
ptx
And a bit later (2002-2007) the Sony Ericsson smartphone series based on
Symbian: the P800, P900, P910, P990 and P1.

------
pengaru
Can't wait to play with this once my pinephone finally arrives.

------
smkdtr
Is it just me or does the name read more like sucks more? Suxmo?

~~~
pengaru
Or Sexmo ;)

------
deft
What's performance like?

~~~
ac29
[http://media.lrdu.org/sxmo_pinephone_demos/](http://media.lrdu.org/sxmo_pinephone_demos/)

~~~
posguy
Seems way more responsive than Ubports in those videos! I'm going to go try
this on my Pinephone, am excited :P

------
connor-brooks
This is so cool! Great work :D

